# SWAP: Go Ped for Road Bike



## paddling0gravity (19 Jan 2009)

Hi There,
I have this super nice Go Ped which gets up to speeds of 28mph which is fast. It needs the disc brakes replacing which im not happy replacing as I dont know how. Ive been told the new pads cost £8! 




I would swap for a road bike as im really keen to get into the sport or mountain bike. 

Many Thanks Will


----------



## Beardie (21 Jan 2009)

Will, you have a very bad reason and a very good reason to get rid of your GoPed. Not knowing how to service the brakes is not a good reason to want to dispose of a vehicle. Being unwilling to part with a couple of quid for brake pads is just plain stingy. 

The good reason for getting rid of it is that it is a GoPed, basically a micro-scooter with a chainsaw engine, which cannot be ridden legally on either roads or cyclepaths. I cannot see why anyone with a decent bike would want to swap it for that. Anyway, the bike's brakes will eventually need the pads replaced, and what are you going to do then? Post another thread asking to swap it for something else?


----------



## paddling0gravity (24 Jan 2009)

Beardie said:


> Will, you have a very bad reason and a very good reason to get rid of your GoPed. Not knowing how to service the brakes is not a good reason to want to dispose of a vehicle. Being unwilling to part with a couple of quid for brake pads is just plain stingy.
> 
> The good reason for getting rid of it is that it is a GoPed, basically a micro-scooter with a chainsaw engine, which cannot be ridden legally on either roads or cyclepaths. I cannot see why anyone with a decent bike would want to swap it for that. Anyway, the bike's brakes will eventually need the pads replaced, and what are you going to do then? Post another thread asking to swap it for something else?



Yeah what ever fatty!

You never know who might want it! I have had the Go Ped for a year and have'nt used it at all. It was bought for me as a present to get from A to B as I work alot at festivals but I use a quad which is way more practical!

The brake pads need replacing and im not to keen on doing it my self as a complete novice to this sort of thing! It was just a though to see if I could swap for a raod bike etc...

Cheers


----------



## Beardie (25 Jan 2009)

Much better to post it on eBay and have done with it. Just a thought: someone gave you a GoPed with worn-out brakes as a _present? _


----------



## jay clock (25 Jan 2009)

If it such a desirable item (new price appears to be £999) then repair the brakes and sell it. I cannot think of a single cyclist on here who would be interested regardless of brakes working however.

Then please do come back and discuss cycling, and we can advice on what roadbike to buy


----------



## paddling0gravity (26 Jan 2009)

Beardie said:


> Much better to post it on eBay and have done with it. Just a thought: someone gave you a GoPed with worn-out brakes as a _present? _



No I used it for like a week working in the rain and then the brakes dont seem to be the same since! 

I'll wack it on ebay and see if I can get rid! 

Cheers


----------



## mr-marty-martin (23 Feb 2009)

999 you taking the mick lol


----------



## just4fun (18 Mar 2009)

that looks like the sort of thing i'd kill myself on. Good luck on sale though POG


----------



## ShannonBall (9 Apr 2009)

This is hilarious


----------

